#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> anyone have problems adjusting to the 'click and follow' of the menus in oneiric, rather than the older 'click and click'?
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: nope
<hads> D'oh. rm * strikes again.
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: you went and spoiled an old-fashioned #ubuntu-nz morning there
<chilts> mwhudson: you're spoiling the current peace :) (to which I'm helping)
<mwhudson> ture
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> soo .. Legacy OS Free laptops in NZ .. fresh ideas?
<ajmitch> apart from those HP ones? no idea
<ibeardslee> over a week getting a price from HP, now looking for someone else to tell them 'thanks, but nevermind'
<ajmitch> mirror.ihug.co.nz broken yet again, I see
<ajmitch> join #ubuntu-mirrors
<ajmitch> bah
 * ajmitch finds the missing / on his keyboard
<ojwb> ibeardslee: someone pointed me to a place in (I think petone) but I think that was you...
<ibeardslee> Silicon do PCs without windows
<ibeardslee> they sell Toshiba laptops .. and a few years ago they were very "WE WILL *NOT* SELL PCS WITHOUT WINDOWS"
<ibeardslee> sigh
<ibeardslee> Silicon sell Toshiba laptops .. and a few years ago Toshiba were very "WE WILL *NOT* SELL LAPTOPS WITHOUT WINDOWS"
<ojwb> ah, laptops being the key
<ibeardslee> yeah
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-12
<G> hads: hey are you the same hads that wrote tv_grab_nz-py by any chance?
<ajmitch> probably a good chance it is hads, given the stuff that he does with tv tuners & the like
<mwhudson> grr
<mwhudson> why does virtualbox host only networking not survive host suspend/resume?
<Atamira> its only doing it to peeve you off mwhudson
<mwhudson> heh
<G> mwhudson: who wants to support/resume their virtual host servers :)
<G> *suspend
<ajmitch> like testing stuff on your laptop? :)
<mwhudson> G: 100% of the people surveyed whose opinion i cared about
<mwhudson> (i.e. "me")
<G> mwhudson: I'm sure the Sun/Oracle survey produced 0-1% :)
 * ajmitch tends to use bridged networking in VMs, which has its own set of problems
<mwhudson> it _may_ just be the DHCP server that dies on suspend resume
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i use both :-)  host-only is to get a predictable ip address (in which case, why am i using DHCP... hm)
<G> yeah, I just use bridges too, solves all the issues imo, but I know a lot don't like the idea
<ajmitch> mwhudson: bridged gets me a predictable ip address, but that's with a dhcp server on another system
<mwhudson> yeah, i don't control all the networks i connect to, sadly
<G> and for me, I also get predictable DNS entries
<G> mwhudson: ahhh yeah, that'd be a pain
<hads> G: Yes that is me
<G> hads: first off, very useful, been trying to do the same for mheg5 data, abiet a small roadblock :)
<hads> G: Are you on the mythtvnz list? A couple of people have already done something there.
<G> hads: yeah, there is iirc a Windows based one, and there is a shell script that really bugged me :)
<hads> There's a bash script one and a python one. The Python one borrows code from epgsnoop from memory.
<hads> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/mythtvnz/482873
<G> oooh hadn't seen the python one, I started one, but keep hitting dst issues :)
<G> hads: anyway, just curious, is there a problem generating freeview.xml.gz today?
<hads> There was, I did an rm * in the home directory of that VPS :)
<hads> Should be fixed now.
<G> oh right, whoops
<G> hads: fwiw https://launchpad.net/pymheg2xmltv is what I'm messing with (using rb-download though)
<hads> Cool thanks. I'd be interested in how you get on. I have meant to do something similar but have had too much on to look at much EPG related lately.
<ojwb> is the actual data pretty much the same as you'd get from epgsnoop?
<G> ojwb: Freeview HD uses MHEG5 instead of EIT
<ojwb> I mean the higher level data
<hads> The end data? That would be XMLTV, the stuff coming out of MHEG rather than EIT is completely different
<G> hads: the big problem was I was taking a stab in the dark at how Freeview NZ handled DST
<ojwb> the EIT stuff seems pretty poor quality on some channels - e.g. just giving the same description to every episode of a series
<hads> ojwb: Yeah, all much of a much, there may be variations in titles/HD/descriptions etc.
<hads> Oh that will be the same, it's all the same input data
<G> hads: I'm going to take a crack at it later today so I'll let you know
<hads> Have you seen the web services on nzepg
<ojwb> and FOUR helpfully adding "this is not rugby" to every program while the rwc is on...
<G> ojwb: haha yeah, that was/is a bit annoying :)
<hads> Yeah I should have added a regex to get rid of that.
<hads> G: http://nzepg.org/title-replacements/+json
<hads> Various things like that to help with cleaning the data
<G> hads: pretty sure the MHEG data doesn't have issues like that
<G> but I'll see
<hads> I think it does, crappy input from the people entering the data.
<G> I know (Stratos?) have various spellings of the same show
<G> but when it comes to picking a category from the SQLite DB I use a LIKE query so it's not an issue
<hads> There's some crowd source category data too; http://nzepg.org/categories/+json
<hads> This stuff is all from xmltv-proc-nz which you can feed an XMLTV input file
 * ojwb doesn't really find categories so useful
<hads> Right, work to be done.
<G> hads: ohhh now that is interesting, I had written a little script to gather categories from tvdb
<hads> xmltv-proc-nz has tvdb and tmdb processing too
<G> hads: hmmm okay thanks
<G> I'll look into it
<hads> I wrote it so it can be used with any XMLTV source to augment the data at a later stage.
<G> hads: I won't keep you from work, do you mind if I send you a quick e-mail at some point with a Q or two to pick your brain?
<G> (To answer when you have time of course)
<hads> Sure, hads@nice.net.nz
<G> thanks
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> a belated speaking of VirtalBox .. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTk5Mw
<ibeardslee> virtual box
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> what a miserable morning
<mwhudson> i guess it's a bit early on #ubuntu-release-party
<ibeardslee> RC hasn't been released yet
<ajmitch> so if I ask if it's out yet, I'll get told off?
<ibeardslee> dunno .. let me know ;)
<ajmitch> by this stage I'm unlikely to reinstall, so updates are pretty infrequent
<ibeardslee> I spent last night fighting unity-2d
<ibeardslee> trying to find out why unity won't run
<ibeardslee> I had 3d goodness with maverick
 * ajmitch spent last night fighting php
<Atamira> i spent last night sleeping :P
<ajmitch> lucky you :)
<ajmitch> yay, LP timeout, lifeless will love that
<mwhudson> yar
<mwhudson> ajmitch: which page, out of curiosity?
<mwhudson> bugs.launchpad.net/ seems to be suffering
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes
<ajmitch> & also bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad when I was searching for a bug about the timeout
<mwhudson> i wonder if it's "just" release-related load
<mwhudson> or something else
<ajmitch> probably release load, but I can't really check & find out
<ibeardslee> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: all old there
<hads> It's release time already?
<hads> Huh, is too. I thought it was later in the month.
<ibeardslee> well the schedule says it is release time .. but haven't seen anything about it .. or a Release Candidate
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ajmitch> it's not like there aren't images to test :)
<ibeardslee> I had downloaded a DVD image from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/
<ibeardslee> but that failed to boot and I ended up giving up on importing it into my apt-cacher-ng cache
<ajmitch> how far did it get in booting?
<ibeardslee> straight to the HD
<ibeardslee> after selecting the usb drive
<ojwb> best release yet!
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-13
<chilts> hmmm ... not sure this is true yet : https://twitter.com/#!/packetslave/status/124270413927809024
<chilts> but sad if it is
<ojwb> steve jobs has died?
<ojwb> too soon?
<ojwb> ah, yes - sad indeed
<ojwb> that took forever to load
<ajmitch> it's twitter, it's usually slow to load
 * ojwb wonders how much data twitter pushes at you to send you 140 characters of "useful" info
<chilts> yeah, load a skeleton page, then a tonne of JavaScript, then the real page
<chilts> I assume
<ojwb> and the pointless use of #! doesn't help
<chilts> one of your bugbears in life :)
<ojwb> yep
<chilts> yeah, it's real - https://plus.google.com/101960720994009339267/posts
<ajmitch> but I guess that it won't make the news quite as much as steve jobs did
<ojwb> slick presentation beats useful content
<chilts> yeah, that's sad ... he changed far more lives (for the better) than Jobs did, yet he'll get very little news
<chilts> one helped create somethig really useful, the other used much of it for his own gain ... yet it's the latter that'll get more good press
<ajmitch> of course, he was far more visible
<ojwb> dennis ritchie used an ipod for his own gain?
<chilts> because he made far more money I assume
<chilts> ojwb: volumne gain maybe :)
<chilts> s/volumne/volume/
<ajmitch> elky: I don't know why I go in that channel every 6 months...
<elky> ajmitch, it's called masochism.
<ajmitch> must be
<ajmitch> like watching a car crash in slow motion
<elky> One does need to remember that having that channel there keeps the majority of flaming turd out of the main channels.
<ajmitch> true
<ajmitch> I also avoid #ubuntu though
<elky> Which, really, is it's primary purpose.
<elky> Yeah, the channels are not what they used to be.
<ajmitch> that's sort of expected, ubuntu's not what it was 4 or 5 years ago
<elky> I'm still waiting for the day I snap and swear off the entire internet based on the ubuntu irc namespace.
<ajmitch> it's not so bad if you don't deal with users :)
<elky> In theory.
 * ajmitch shall probably be asleep at the time that 11.10 is released, and won't really care either way
<mwhudson> ajmitch: #u-r-p?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ojwb> #ubuntu-release-patiently?
<ajmitch> -party
<mwhudson> i loiter, but try not to read :-)
<ojwb> presumably more like -impatiently
<ajmitch> ojwb: the most common question being "is it out yet?"
<ojwb> oo err
<ajmitch> & then various people ranting on about politics
<ojwb> this is the only ubuntu channel i spend more than the minimum time required in
<ajmitch> #debian-devel is so much more fun? :)
<chilts> I saw the Ubuntu Monospace font on Google Web Fonts the other day .. I thought it was only for certain people who had registered their interest :)
<chilts> I guess someone leaked it
<ajmitch> chilts: no, released rather than leaked
<chilts> ah, ok, that's good news
<chilts> I'll go and get it :)
<ajmitch> font.ubuntu.com looks to be the place for it
<ajmitch> & it's in oneiric from the look of things
<hads> I think I'm actually intersted in grabbing the image this time. Someone gave me a laptop two days ago to install Ubuntu on. Was going to use Natty but I guess I'll use Oneiric now.
<elky> ajmitch, heh
<ajmitch> elky: hm? :)
<elky> flee
<ajmitch> yeah I gave up
<ojwb> ajmitch: well, sometimes that's kind of depressing too, but in different ways
<ajmitch> usually the smaller team channels are more fun, when you get to know the people
<elky> Depends which team.
<chilts> Ubuntu Monospace in Emacs compared to what I've had for years (new one at top) : http://f.dollyfish.net.nz/ac5e3b
<chilts> looks quite nice, though I'll have to turn it on by default to get used to it
<ajmitch> chilts: you've been using a nasty looking font for awhile :)
<chilts> yeah
<ajmitch> :family "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono"
<chilts> though I've been so used to it, I've never switched
<ajmitch> looks like that's what I have set up
<chilts> nah, I'll just use this Ubuntu Mono one :)
<chilts> now I need to get it into my terminal!
 * ajmitch uses gnome-terminal, probably too used to the default font to switch
<chilts> I use (u)rxvt, so I'm sure I can switch it
<ajmitch> I just have to discover where to change the default font in oneiric :)
<chilts> I don't use Gnome (as you can see from the screenshot) :)
<ajmitch> I'm using a pretty default setup with unity
<chilts> so I need to figure it out for X I think ... I've tried .Xdefaults but not sure that's the right place
<ajmitch> font configuration looks to have been hidden away in oneiric, probably too complicated for people to handle
<ojwb> chilts: is the lower on GNU unifont?
<ojwb> lower one
<chilts> dunno, let me check : this is from my .emacs -> (set-default-font "-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-70-iso8859-1")
<chilts> so who knows
<chilts> now reads : (set-default-font "-misc-Ubuntu Mono-medium-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-70-iso8859-1")
<chilts> so the chars are the same size and therefore so my windows are the same width for 80 or 120 char columns :D
<ojwb> it's not unifont (the bottom of the y curls up on yours) but it's very similar in look
<ojwb> http://unifoundry.com/bmp-ref/uni00.bmp
<Atamira> Morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> sigh
<ajmitch> so everyone's upgraded to 11.10 by now?
<ibeardslee> well not the final release
<ibeardslee> unless there have been no changes since the last update a couple of days ago
<ajmitch> the majority of the changes are going into oneiric-proposed, the others that went into the release look to mostly be installer-related
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> i guess i should upgrade then...
<ibeardslee> dooo eeet
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I thought you'd have upgraded at beta
<mwhudson> ajmitch: the policy of 'canonical people upgrade at beta' seems to have softened of late
<mwhudson> and i somehow never got around to it...
<ibeardslee> I had some fun yesterday before leaving late from work
<ajmitch> mwhudson: oh well, something to do over the weekend when you're not needing your laptop for work :)
<ibeardslee> tried to get rid of the need to click and drag rather than click and click
<chilts> so are people working in Canonical expected to upgrade with each release?
 * chilts is still on LTS and will wait for the next LTS :)
<mwhudson> chilts: yes, definitely
<chilts> I guess it helps find bugs too
<ajmitch> next LTS in 6 months, but I suspect that upgrade notification  from 10.04 might show up by 12.04.1
<chilts> yeah
<mwhudson> "about 4 days 19 hours remaining"
<mwhudson> hmm
<chilts> oh, and to those who chatted about the Ubuntu Mono font with me yesterday, Emacs and my Terminal are now using it ... I'm already used to it and my eyes are liking it very much
<chilts> it's very clean and crisp
<chilts> love it in fact
<mwhudson> i guess i've never upgraded the day after release before
<hads> Grabbed the ISO before I went to bed last night. Am about to do an install on a friends laptop.
<ajmitch> from what I saw, nz2.archive.ubuntu.com no longer points to mirror.ihug.co.nz since it was too broken
 * ajmitch did manage to track down the mirror admin & he said he'd look at it today though
<lifeless> mwhudson: tsk ;)
<mwhudson> hey maybe pulseaudio will stop segfaulting in oneiric
<lifeless> hahhahahahahahahahahahahhaha
<ajmitch> lifeless: you seem to have some doubts about that?
<lifeless> ajmitch: pulseaudio is special
<ajmitch> oh very special indeed
<ajmitch> I've frequently had to kill it to get sound back
<mwhudson> i wonder if i would be less uneasy about systemd if I didn't know the same guy started pulseaudio
<ajmitch> but systemd is awesome & cool & bugfree
<mwhudson> (it's a bit unfair i guess, it's not like the audio situation on linux before pulse was anything other than terrible)
<lifeless> mwhudson: its totally fair, because he claims its perfect and Ubuntu broke it
<ajmitch> the thing I don't like about systemd is how it's trying to do everything
<mwhudson> i see
<hads> That tour is pretty darn cool.
<mwhudson> thenewubuntu.com is quite shiny too
<chilts> ajmitch: I have no sound at the moment, so you recommend just killing pulseaudio and seeing if that 'solves' the problem?
<chilts> (noting that this happens from bootup everytime)
<ajmitch> chilts: worth a try, probably won't change anything if it happens everytime
<chilts> yeah, that's what I figured, but I'll try anyway :)
<chilts> thanks
<chilts> nah, didn't work ... I'll keep trying different things when I get the energy
<chilts> you'd think we could have audio by 2011 though :)
<lifeless> chilts: check its not muted
<ajmitch> including checking with alsamixer that it's not muted & that the right channels have volume set
<ajmitch> too many volume controls gets confusing
<lifeless> a well known bug in natty was that on bootup, pulse would be muted
<hads> I've discovered that if the power goes out on a suspended box when you boot again networking is disabled.
<hads> Not so convenient for HTPCs which have no keyboard/mouse.
<ibeardslee> need to buy one of those little keyboard/remote things for it
<G> hads: NetworkManager dying or something?
<ajmitch> or suspending saves some state which isn't being reset on boot
<G> I know on pretty much every Linux system that does NetworkManager by default, I ditch NM for wired interfaces and just use the old init scripts to manage it
 * ajmitch has a manual wireless setup on his laptop as well, with wpa_supplicant & /etc/network/interfaces
<G> I'm for the most part happy for NetworkManager to admin my Wireless, but yeah
<hads> Yeah, likely NM doing silly things. It's only happened once in a blue moon so not looked at it.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-14
<ojwb> i don't know if it's my eyesight, my editor colour scheme, or the screen on this laptop or what, but I no longer find pale text on black more readable
<ojwb> not sure I can cope with the mental flip of having my editor the other way though
<chilts> it's funny, my terminals are white text on black, my editor is black text on white
<chilts> dunno why I did that
<mwhudson> chilts: i'm the same
<chilts> I don't think I ever got around to changing the emacs colour scheme ... I did everything else but the colours :)
<chilts> yay, it's almost HOMETIME! :D
<ajmitch> ITYM beer o'clock?
<Atamira> wheeee
 * chilts isn't at Catalyst anymore
<chilts> but I'm sure the others in here can confirm it's still happening
<ajmitch> it's a universal thing, not just catalyst :)
<chilts> hmm, I guess beer o'clock isn't a Catalyst exclusive ... is it all around New Zealand?
<chilts> ahah!
<ajmitch> not just new zealand
<chilts> in the UK, we didn't have a beer o'clock, it was just "piss off down the pub" kinda thing :)
<Atamira> or happy hour
<Atamira> even if it wasnt happy hour
<chilts> heh
<mwhudson> first oneiric fun: offlineimap deleted all mail it had delivered since september 1
<ajmitch> oops?
<mwhudson> yeah
<chilts> that's pretty bad
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-15
<chilts> ahah, HmacSignatures for SimpleDB in NodeJS now conquered!
<chilts> hmm, everyone must be outside today ... guess I should do the same :)
 * ojwb is now inside
<Atamira> no no
<Atamira> its a lovely day
<Atamira> go back outside
<Atamira> mow the lawn
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts thinks of this as the schoole register
<chilts> "Yes Miss"
<chilts> olde schoole
<ibeardslee> chilts: go sit in the corner for talking during roll call
<chilts> :(
<ajmitch> recovered from watching the rugby last night? :)
 * ibeardslee deliberately made it a tame one
 * ajmitch just followed it at home
 * Atamira giggles and points at chilts in the corner
<ibeardslee> I ended up at the Green Man and was listening to the Alternate Rugby Commentary
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-08
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-09
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> meow
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-10
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-11
 * ojwb is bemused to notice 2degrees charging $0.01 for using 0.00MB of data
<ojwb> i guess there's rounding going on before display
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-12
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-13
<ibeardslee> oh bother there is no 12.10 alternate yet .. was hoping I could tweak everything nicely with the disk encryption
<ibeardslee> the desktop install doesn't seem to give a chanceto tweak the partition in the encrypted disk before the install
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-14
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> is it too soon to join #ubuntu-release-party?
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> you could start asking if it's out yet
<mwhudson> hah
<ibeardslee> heh
<mwhudson> it seems that redirects to ubuntu-offtopic
 * ajmitch wonders if it's safe to upgrade his laptop to quantal yet
 * ibeardslee finally managed to get his UltraLap running quantal with an encrypted LVM disk
<ajmitch> did it take much work?
<ibeardslee> had to install with the precise alternate install and then upgrade
<ajmitch> that sort of thing was meant to be in the quantal desktop installer, since the alternate image is being discontinued
<ibeardslee> ahh that would explain why I couldn't find that image
<ibeardslee> I could create an encrypted disk, but didn't seem to be able to tweak the lvm images within that as part of the install
<ibeardslee> lvm config
<ajmitch> I wonder if it's related at all to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066480
<ajmitch> people have tested installing with lvm & encryption, but I don't know if the testcase involves tweaking lvm
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> the default was root and swap .. and I couldn't seem to change that
<ibeardslee> although I must admit it took me a while in the 12.04.1 alternate to work out how to do it .. so may have missed that in the quantal installer
 * ajmitch has never tried it
<ajmitch> I've set up lvm before, but with the alternate installer & without encryption
<ibeardslee> you create a /boot which isn't encrypted
<ibeardslee> and then a encrypted partition
<ibeardslee> that encrypted partition seems to then be able to be treated as a new disk .. and create the LVM volumes etc within that
<ibeardslee> looking at that bug .. /me will be wary trying to rerun an install
<mwhudson> i used os x yesterday for the first time in a while
<mwhudson> i was severely weirded out by not being able to tap super/command and type an application name
<ibeardslee> I thought something like that was one of the great features of OSX, the reason gnome do came about
<thumper> mwhudson: really
<thumper> ?
<mwhudson> thumper: yes
<mwhudson> i had to use the trackpad and everything
<thumper> mwhudson: doesn't osx have something similar though?
<mwhudson> thumper: not in the version i have
<thumper> ah
<mwhudson> thumper: there are extensions
<mwhudson> which in true apple style probably had all their good ideas stolen and incorporated into the os
<thumper> mwhudson: are you going to copenhagen?
<mwhudson> thumper: yes
<thumper> mwhudson: when do you arrive?
<mwhudson> thumper: 17:00 on sunday
<mwhudson> BAmumblemumble
<mwhudson> thumper: are you there for the pre-uds thing?
<thumper> mwhudson: are you there for just UDS, or the pre-sprint?
<mwhudson> thumper: just uds
<thumper> mwhudson: I leave Saturday, there for all  two weeks
<mwhudson> ah ok
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you're heading there as well?
<mwhudson> thumper: nz1 back?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: yeah, linaro connect is colocating again
<thumper> mwhudson: over via LA, back via HK
<mwhudson> thumper: the faster way around :-)
<mwhudson> i'm via LA both ways
<thumper> brobably cheaper
<thumper> at the time
<mwhudson> yeah
 * ajmitch is going via LA & then back via HK as well
<thumper> NZ1/2 have the better planes
<thumper> nicer screens
<mwhudson> LAX is horrible, but the 777-300s are nicer so shrug
<thumper> NZ38/39 still have older fittings
 * ajmitch is flying out on the 27th
<thumper> I heard a rumour that as of next year, there will no longer be the holdin cells (room) in LAX for transit
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> moving to the international terminal
<mwhudson> ajmitch: ah, will be on the same flight as you then
<mwhudson> ajmitch: "NZ 002 T 27OCT 6 AKLLHR 2230 1045+1"
<ajmitch> yep
<mwhudson> ajmitch: then "BA 818 V 28OCT 7 LHRCPH 1400 1700" ?
<mwhudson> i need to phone up air nz and get my upgrades back
<ajmitch> yes, same one
<ajmitch> coming back a couple of days after UDS though
<mwhudson> because i didn't get upgraded last time but they're not available online
<thomi> oh yeah - I should start thinking about getting ready for Copenhagen huh...
<ajmitch> thomi: no rush
<mwhudson> and then decide which legs i want to try to upgrade...
<thomi> yeah, I'll throw some things in a bag the day before - what could possibly go wrong?
<ajmitch> this channel will be even quieter than usual
<thomi> heh
<ajmitch> thomi: as long as you have your passport & laptop, you'll be right
<ajmitch> morning lifeless
<mwhudson> ajmitch, thomi: remembering the power supply makes things a bit less fraught too
<thomi> so it turns out my family visit in the UK on the way back is right over bonfire night
<thomi>  \o/
<ajmitch> mwhudson: details, I'm sure you could pick one up over there :)
<thomi> now I can pretend that the usual bonfire night party is in fact a party in my honour :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: o/
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> 12:10 <@ian> seems chromium-browser on quantal includes the cacert certificates
<ibeardslee> gah
<ojwb> interesting
<ojwb> i wonder if that's deliberate - debian have enabled them for ages, so ubuntu presumably deliberately didn't previously
<ibeardslee> still not in firefox though
<ojwb> hmm, so chromium has its own certificate list
<ojwb> marvellous
<ojwb> or firefox does
<ibeardslee> my guess is they both have their own
<ibeardslee> cacerts have seemed to exist in the ca-certificates package for a while
<ojwb> everything really should be using those in the ca-certificates package
<ojwb> but "shipped in ca-certificates" and "enabled" are separate things
<ojwb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<ojwb> that will allow you to see (and control) which are trusted
<ibeardslee> and firefox and thunderbird require the cert separately .. not shared
<ojwb> at least in debian wheezy, neither firefox nor chromium seem to use those certs
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> ibeardslee: did you get that email from me the other day (no rush, just wanted to check you've seen it) :D
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-09
<olly_> morning
<ibeardsl1e> morning .. finally
<ibeardslee> and now morning again, this time as me
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> lolz
<mwhudson> the vodafone iphone 5s page is a screen grab from the apple website?
<mwhudson> http://www.vodafone.co.nz/iphone-compare/
<olly_> i noticed vodafone are getting into the locked phone game too now
<olly_> sad really, the lack of locked phones seemed like a positive feature of the NZ market
<mwhudson> oh really?
<mwhudson> that's sucky
<olly_> it's skinny who started it
<olly_> which seems to be squarely aimed at the youth market
<olly_> but there was a VF flier in with our local paper and jenny pointed out the cheap phones all had a small print note about being locked
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-10
<G> I don't think the iPhone info pages are screengrabs normally, I think it's just marketing material that Apple provide telcos with 'insert your logo here if you want', which is why Voda/Telecom use the same TV ads etc
<G> potentially backed up by the fact that Telecom have exactly the same page http://www.telecom.co.nz/mobile/mobile/iphone/iphonecompare/
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> sometimes, i have the slowest internet
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-07
<chilts> mwhudson: Michael Hudson-Doyle (SERVER-15210 SERVER-15211 SERVER-15382):
<chilts> (v8-3.25) remove OID undefined behavior and make it endian aware.
<chilts> fixes v8-3.25 build failure.
<chilts> you're famous!
<chilts> in MongoDB 2.7.7
<chilts> I see the MongoDB tools have been rewritten in Go
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ibeardslee> and again as me .. morning
<mwhudson> chilts: hee hee
<mwhudson> chilts: which tools have been rewritten in go?
<mwhudson> the test harness is still a terrible mix of python and js
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> speaking of go .. any good learning resources for it?
<olly> they should get ex-Blue-Peter presenter John Noakes to do a TV series introducing programming in Go
<olly> they could call it "Go with Noakes"
<olly> wow, he's 80 now
<olly> ibeardslee: it's been a while, but ISTR the resources on the website are good: http://golang.org/doc/
<ibeardslee> ta, I'd started going through that .. but as usual distracted by other things
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: i found effective go to be a pretty good read
<chilts> mwhudson: not sure, perhaps all of them! :)
<chilts> lemme find where I found the reference
<mwhudson> although as usual for me, my main experience with go has been fixing bugs in gccgo and the go tool rather than actually writing lots of go code
<chilts> mwhudson: this is what I saw : https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mongodb-dev/liSXgWwTfXQ
<chilts> looks like all of these are now in Go : https://github.com/mongodb/mongo-tools/tree/master/src/github.com/mongodb/mongo-tools
<chilts> of course, 2.7 is a dev branch, so not yet officially released
<mwhudson> chilts: oh, mongodump and so on
<mwhudson> they were c++ before i think?
<chilts> yeah, think so
<chilts> and of course they use Gustavo's mgo to do it all too
<chilts> which I'm sure he's pleased about
<chilts> quite fantastic a company is using an externally developed library, instead of doing it themselves
<mwhudson> chilts: oh nice
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> So LCA2015 eh.
<ibeardslee> yeah :(
<ajmitch_> what happened?
 * ibeardslee can't go, clashes with Academy
<ajmitch_> ah
<hads> I couldn't this year as it clashed with family things being so close to New Year.
<kcj[work]> Oooh, sounds like a thing to go to.
<ibeardslee> ++ Certainly if you can make it, you should go.  And if you can tweak other things, you should go as well.
<kcj[work]> ibeardslee, Uh, I should go or I should go as well\?
<kcj[work]> Now I don't know whether to go or go.
<ibeardslee> kcj[work]: I think both
<kcj[work]> Cool, I'll go with me then.
<kcj[work]> Assuming me has no plans.
<ibeardslee> one of you change plans so at least one of you can get there
<kcj[work]> At least one of me is open to that.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<olly> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-05
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-06
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-07
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-11
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<atamira> morning
<atamira> for 2 more minutes at least
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-13
<atamira> good morning all
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-16
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-11
<olly> morning
<atamira> morning
